# 5 gallon filter? what is a good pica filter?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

what type of filter would I use for a 5 gallon? And a 2.5 gallon?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> what type of filter would I use for a 5 gallon? And a 2.5 gallon?


Depends. What's going ot be in the tank? Tank measurements? I'm going to assume freshwater?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

freshwater. hopefully shrimp tanks. some moss, that's about it.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

A small box filter or small sponge filter driven by an air pump would work fine.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

PPulcher said:


> A small box filter or small sponge filter driven by an air pump would work fine.


of course, but i'm looking for a description, a brand name, a product number.. something.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Lustar Hydro-Sponge Filter 1
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si1316322/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter1

Tetra Whisper 10 Air Pump (up to 10 gal... I like it cause its really quiet)
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...ry=tetra+air+pump&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=

IMO


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Red Sea Nano works OK for a 2.5g.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/SPONGEFILTERS.html Has a selection for a better price than BA's. I wouldn't use a box filter for a shrimp tank as the small shrimp will end up inside.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Fish_Man said:


> Lustar Hydro-Sponge Filter 1
> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl3664/cp17904/si1316322/cl0/lustarhydrospongefilter1
> 
> Tetra Whisper 10 Air Pump (up to 10 gal... I like it cause its really quiet)
> ...


Also consider the Rena smallest model air pumps. Less then 30dB even on thier spec sheet. I've yet to acquire one and do my own dB testing.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

For a 5 gallon tank with only shrimp, I would use the least expensive sponge filters powered by an airpump like the small circular one from Lee's.

W


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks all. I have a 2.5 and a 5 gal in my wheely bag with 20lbs of gravel. LOL I hope i wrapped them good and we make it to Toronto with no casualties. 

I suspect I need to cycle with a sponge filter too?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> I suspect I need to cycle with a sponge filter too?


Yes, you will still need to cycle your aquarium if you intend to use a new sponge filter.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, you will still need to cycle your aquarium if you intend to use a new sponge filter.


Is there a way to speed up this process?

Maybe I can make one?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you have an existing aquarium with a filter, then you can put the sponge into the filter and let it run for a few weeks so that the sponge itself is seeded with the beneficial bacteria.


----------

